# new to gopitbull.com help w bloodlines/markings



## roblocsta (Sep 6, 2009)

hello even know i have been around my best friends [apbt,s] for 14yrs and going stong it seems i have no clue on what my own dogs are bloodline everytime i think i may have it down i here or read somthin that makes it seem incorrect if anyone has the time i posted a few pics of my pits take a look and help me out if you can ......i love my dogs sorry for my not knowin thanks people.....sincerly r.locsta


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Got a pedigree?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Unless your dog is registered and you can post up his/her ped, you will not know what your dogs bloodline is. You can't tell a bloodline by color or markings.


----------



## p1tbull (Jul 31, 2008)

something like this will tell you the bloodlines of your dog.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [325704] :: 92 OCTANE COMBINE EVEE


----------

